# [Workstation XP & VirtualBox] et mon linux :D (résolu)

## loopx

Bonjour, 

(désolé si le titre fait peur ...)

Je suis (pour le boulot) bloqué sur un PC Windows XP Pro et rien à faire, j'ai envie de voir une console voir un serveur X Linux sur cette machine. Je ne vais pas faire de dual boot (parce que mon windows sera principalement utilisé .. certain programme l'exige...). Donc, j'aimerais utiliser Gentoo sur XP ...

Le problème :

- j'ai pas de lisence pour VMWare donc, pas vmware

- on me parle de virtualbox au boulot, est-ce que ca fonctionne bien ? (XP <= VirtualBox <= Gentoo [console ou graphique])

? 

J'aurais aimé avoir quelques impression avant de commencer.

Niveau matériel, c'est un truc T5700 (uh, si je me trompe pas) avec 2Go de RAM donc, ca devrais faire l'affaire ...

Est-ce que je pourrais m'en sortir avec cela ???

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Tu peux utiliser vmware server, qui est gratuit. Vérifie si tu peux l'utiliser au boulot (utilisation professionnelle : est-ce autorisé ?)

Par contre virtualbox est gratuit, mais pour usage personnel.

----------

## loopx

Il parrait que vmware server tourne uniquement sur windows serveur (et donc, pas windows XP) ... quelqu'un peut me le confirmer ?

----------

## xaviermiller

J'infirme !

Ca marche correctement sur XP. Va lire les specs  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

en même temps les XP sont quasi tous pareil sauf quelques icônes en moins sur le bureau ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

(oui je troll et alors?)

----------

## dapsaille

Heuu vmware player serait plus approprié la non :p

 sinon si c'est pour le fun des consoles cygwin le fait très bien ^^

----------

## Desintegr

Oui, cygwin + de très nombreux autres logiciels libres (gvim, etc.) fonctionnent très bien sous Windows. Pas besoin de s'alourdir avec une machine virtuelle.

----------

## loopx

En fait, je me tate ...

J'hésite entre vmware server et virtualbox ...

Grande question hein  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: virtualbox est opensource, il marque un point ^^    de plus, il est bon pour les usage privé et professionnel ...

----------

## geekounet

Perso c'est l'inverse, Gentoo installée de base (oui sont cools là où je bosse, je peux faire ce que je veux de mon laptop  :Wink: ), et le Windows en Virtualbox pour quand ya un besoin spécial.

Enfin dommage que t'ai pas le choix  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Trop sécurisé ici, c'est la folie ...  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Trop mal sécurisé ici, c'est la folie ... 

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 :Laughing: 

Bon, jvais tester VirtualBox, ca à l'air pas mal, et c'est un truc de Sun  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Trop sécurisé ici, c'est la folie ... 

 

Tu as au moins des droits d'admin pour installer ?

Sinon, que veux-tu faire exactement ? Cygwin est ton ami si c'est pour avoir un shell Unix dans ton Windows  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Je suis admin ... de beaucoup de machine mais c'est pas pour autant que je peux désactiver le firewall  :Very Happy: 

Sinon, c'est pas un serveur X ou quoi qu'il me faut, c'est ma gentoo :p

on utilise securecrt pour les connexions ssh à unix, la jvais utiliser ma future new gentoo si j'arrive à l'installer  :Smile:   le plus compliqué reste sans doute l'accès au net .. (proxy http...).

EDIT: ca commence bien avec VirtualBox, j'ai déjà po de réseau ...

EDIT2: mieux ... je fais un cat /proc/cpuinfo ... 

J'y vois mon processeur, un Core 2 Duo T7500 @ 2,2 Ghz ...

156Mhz .... 314 Bogomips .. je suppose que les bogomips s'adapte avec la fréquence  :Surprised: 

----------

## julroy67

 :Sad:  Moi pourtant de mon côté VirtualBox marche super, je virtualise une version de XP sur la Gentoo sans aucun problème. Et puis je préfère de loin VirtualBox a VmWare enfin c'est que chez moi ça rame moins.

----------

## xaviermiller

pour le réseau, tu as bien configuré les drivers ?

Et tu l'as configuré comment ? NAT / Bridge / ... ?

----------

## loopx

 *julroy67 wrote:*   

>  Moi pourtant de mon côté VirtualBox marche super, je virtualise une version de XP sur la Gentoo sans aucun problème. Et puis je préfère de loin VirtualBox a VmWare enfin c'est que chez moi ça rame moins.

 

Bah, pour le bogomips, rien de grave pour l'instant ... Les tests sont satisfaisant et pour le réseau, jdois avoir résolu le problème à l'instant  :Smile: 

EDIT: étrange .. les ping passe pas ... mais la résolution dns fonctionne et j'arrive à passer par le proxy http de la boite  :Surprised:     trop étrange tout ca   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## loopx

Bon, jsuis désolé les gars mais vu les circonstances :

- pas l'os hote

- pas trop de temps à perdre

- trop de sécurité

Donc bah, pour le linux virtualisé sur mon portable boulot, jvais mettre ... Kubuntu ...   :Embarassed:  

----------

## dapsaille

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Bon, jsuis désolé les gars mais vu les circonstances :
> 
> - pas l'os hote
> 
> - pas trop de temps à perdre
> ...

 

LE FOUET LE FOUET ^^

----------

## loopx

Je viens donner des informations pour la fin de ce thread ...

J'ai donc installer Kub**tu   :Embarassed:   sur virtualbox qui tourne dans un windows XP. Je dois dire que je suis vraiment étonné de la facilité de la chose  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 

Je m'explique : 

- installer VirtualBox (gratuit, opensource)

- créer une nouvelle machine (très très très très facile ...)

- télécharger une ISO

- la placer dans la machine virtuelle

- démarrer la machine

- installer (click click)

- redémarrer la machine après install

- installation des additions client (click sur un menu de virtualbox, et paf, un cd est détecté dans le linux)

- exécuter un fichier .sh (qui va compiler les modules ... et configuré ?)

- redémarrer le linux (Kubuntu)

Voilà, c'est fini ... La résolution s'adapte selon la taille de la fenetre; la souris passe d'un écran à l'autre (plus besoin de détacher les controles de la virtualbox).

C'est mais alors, vraiment trop facile .. pour les mises à jour, 2 clicks (une icone dans la barre des tâches vous préviens des mises à jour).

Voilà, ca dégoute un peu note  :Wink:   mais bon, Gentoo est quand meme plus rapide :p

Pour le boulot, j'ai donc trouvé LA solution (quand on a un seul pc sous windows)   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

tu n'as pas résolu ton problème, tu l'as juste déplacé   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## loopx

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> tu n'as pas résolu ton problème, tu l'as juste déplacé  

 

Si, je trouve que c'est suffisement résolut   :Rolling Eyes: 

bon, je vais faire un tour   :Arrow:   []

----------

